# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  كيفية عمل البنوك وكيفة تؤثر علي السوق  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mohamed.sobhy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 تحية طيبة لجميع الاعضاء 
 اليوم جبتلكم موضوع جميل
 ارجو ان يستفيد منه الاعضاء 
 منقول من احد موقع الفوركس

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

إن البنك المركزي الأوربي هو البنك المركزي للأعضاء السبعة عشر في نطاق اليورو وهو مسؤول عن إعداد وتنفيذ السياسة النقديةفي منطقة اليورو.  إن البنك المركزي الأوربي (ESB) المؤسسة الأساسية في الإتحاد الأوربي وغايتها إدارة السياسة النقدية لجميع الدول الأعضاء في نطاق اليورو. وبالبنك المركزي الأوربي ووظائفه: 
 في عام 1967 في نيس تم توقيع إتفاقية مكونة من خطة بثلاثة أطوار لإيجاد عملة موحدة وسياسة نقدية موحدة في أوربا. وكان جزء من الخطة في تبني النظام الأوربيللبنوك المركزية (ESCB) والذي سيربط ECBوجميع البنوك المركزية للدول الأعضاء في نطاق اليورو.   الكيانات الثلاثة التي تعمل تحت ECB: 
مجلس الإدارة:مكون من ستة أعضاء من المجلس التنفيذي للبنك المركزي الأوربي ومحافظي كل من البنوك الوطنية للدول في نطاق اليورو. ودوره الرئيسي هو تقديم التوجيهات للبنك المركزي الأوربي ولها القرار الأخير فيما يتعلق بتطبيقات السياسة.  المجلس التنفيذي:وهو مسؤول عن إعداد السياسات ومكون من الرئيس ونائب الرئيس للبنك المركزي الأوربي وأربعة أعضاء آخرين من مجلس الإدارة. ويتم تعيين كافة الأعضاء لثمان سنوات غير قابلة للتجديد عبر الإمتياز المشترك من قبل رؤساء دول نطاق اليورو.  المجلس العام:يتألف من الرئيس ونائب الرئيس للبنك المركزي الأوربي ECBوجميع محافظي البنوك المركزية للدول الأعضاء. ودوره الرئيسييكون في أن يعمل كمحفل لجميع الدول الأعضاء في الإتحاد الأوربي (EU) لعرض مخاوفهم المالية على الملأ. وهو كيان مؤقت، وينحل حالما تتبنى دول الإتحاد الأوربي (EU) مبادئ الإتحاد النقدي الأوربي (EMU) وتنضم رسميا الى ESCB.  الوظائف العامة للبنك المركزي الأوربي:إن ECBهو الأم الحاكمة لجميع البنوك التي تكون جزءا من ESCB. وبالتالي، فإن دوره موجه نحو تنظيم غالبية الإلتزامات المالية الرئيسية للبنوك المركزية الوطنية التي تنطوي تحته.  إصدار البنكنوت والعملات النقدية:إن التفويض المتعلق بإصدار البنكنوت يقع على عاتق ECB. وبإمكان الدول الأعضاء إصدار العملات النقدية؛ وعلى أية حال فإن للبنك المركزي الأوربي القول الفصل في المقدار.   فتح الحساب:يجب على أي مؤسسة إئتمانية، كيانات عمومية ومشاركين آخرين في السوق المالية الحصول على تفويض من ECBحصرا، لفتح حساب لدى ECBوالبنوك المركزية الوطنية.  العلاقات الدولية:البنك المركزي الأوربي فقط، هو من يدخل في مفاوضات وعمليات تجارية مع بنوك مركزية لدول طرف ثالث إضافة الى منظمات دولية أخرى. 
فتح عمليات السوق:حين يكون على ECBأو البنوك المركزية الوطنية التعامل في مهام الأسواق المالية مثل إقتراض وإقراض الأموال فستقع على عاتق ECB.  وتضم وظائفECBالأخرى:   - التعامل التجاري في العمليات الإئتمانية مع المؤسسات الإئتمانية وأطراف أخرى مهتمة. 
 - المحافظة على استقرار السعر ضمن نطاق اليورو. 
 - إنشاء قوانين للمقاصة الفعالة لأنظمة الدفع. 
 - إعداد متطلبات إنشاء التنظيمات الإئتمانية في الدول الأعضاء بإمتلاك حد أدنى من الإحتياطي في حسابات في ECBأو البنوك المركزية الوطنية للدولة المعنية.

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيف يمكن للبنك المركزي الأوربي (ECB) تحريك الإقتصاد 
 إن ECBأو البنك المركزي الأوربي عبارة عن مؤسسة نقدية تقوم بصياغة السياسات النقدية للدول السبعة عشر الأعضاء في منطقة اليورو. 
 إن ECBواحد من أهم البنوك المركزية في العالم لكونه يغطي الدول السبعة عشر الأعضاء في منطقة اليورو. وقد تم تأسيسه في عام 1998 أثناء معاهدة أمستردام ويقع مقره الرئيسي حاليا في فرانكفورت في المانيا. وقد نما ليكون المؤثر الرئيسي في الإقتصاد الأوربي وقد أسس الكثير من المنافع والمزايا لأعضاء الإتحاد الأوربي.  كيف يمكن للبنك المركزي الأوربي تحريك الإقتصاد:   يقوم البنك المركزي الأوربي (ECB) بتحريك الإقتصاد من خلال السياسات المتنوعة التي يقوم بتطبيقها. إن مهمة ECBالرئيسية هي ضمان استقرار السعر في منطقة اليورو. وهذا سيساعد على إبقاء التضخم بمعدل منخفض ويضمن أن تتحرك إقتصادات الدولة بشكل سلمي. وله سياسة رئيسية تكون في أن معدل التضخم قرب 2% مثاليا لنمو منطقة اليورو. ويحرص ECBعلى أن يكون استقرار السعر هدفه الرئيسي وأن المهام والأهداف الأخرى التي يقوم بها ستكون خاضعة لذلك. 
 إن تطبيق مهامه حرفيا من دون أي محاباة يضمن أن يكون البنك المركزي الأوربي قادرا على تحريك الاقتصاد بشكل فعال. لذا، كيف يمكن للبنك المركزي الأوربي تحريك الإقتصاد؟ لدى ECBمهمات رئيسية تحدد وتضمن أن السياسات النقدية التي يقوم بصياغتها يتم إتباعها وتطبيقها من قبل الدول الأعضاء. وهذا يضمن قدرة منطقة اليورو على إدارة عملياتهم لسوق تداول العملة الأجنبية بسلاسة وحماية الإحتياطيات الأجنبي لنظام النقد الأوربي. وهو أيضا يضمن سلاسة عمل الأسواق المالية واستقامة أنظمة الدفع. وهو يتصرف أيضا، كمعزز لإقتصادات اليورو ضامنا عدم الخفض أو الإندفاع الى دوامة تضخمية. 
 إن الآليات الرئيسية الثلاثة للنظام المالي هي الأسواق، المؤسسات والبنى التحتية الرئيسية التي تدعم الأسواق. إن البنى التحتية تسهل معالجة الدفعات والتصفية ودفعة الأدوات المالية. ومن المهم بشكل أساسي أن يقوم النظام المالي بدعم أنظمة التسوية والدفع لضمان الكفاءة والأمان. ومن دون هذا، فإن من الصعب تحقيق السياسة النقدية والاستقرار المالي في منطقة اليورو. 
 يقوم البنك المركزي الأوربي في منطقة اليورو بدعم نظام تسوية في الوقت الحقيقي لدفعات اليورو من خلال أموال البنك المركزي. ويقوم أيضا، بدعم التعامل بالضمانات لعمليات الائتمان في منطقة اليورو. ويقوم أيضا، بتقديم خدمات لإدارة الإحتياطات من أصول البنوك المركزية والسلطات النقدية خارج منطقة اليورو. وتتضمن المشاريع الحالية نظام أوربي محسن واسع لتسوية المعاملات التجارية في الضمانات، منصة محسنة للإدارة القانونية المضمونة وتأسيس نظام دفعات التجزئة. وهذا كله حيوي لضمان الإدارة السلسة لنظام منطقة اليورو المالي وإبقاء إقتصادات نطاق اليورو في طور النمو. 
 ويضمن ECBأيضا، أن إقتصادات الدول الأعضاء غير مسموح لها بإصدار بنكنوت خاصة بها. وإن ECBفقط من لديه الصلاحية لإصدار البنكنوت في نطاق اليورو. وبإمكان الدول الأعضاء إصدار عملات معدنية ولكن حتى هناك، يجب أن يصرح البنك المركزي الأوربي بالكمية التي سيتم إصدارها. 
 وأخيرا، فقد اتفقت الدول الأعضاء على أن يكون لديها نصيب مقرر من الاستقرار المالي والذي سيكون تحت رعاية البنك المركزي الأوربي. وهذا سيسمح للبنك المركزي الأوربي بالاستمرار في مراقبة قطاع المصارف وعرض المساعدة المالية للدول الأعضاء في نطاق اليورو، وهذا سيساعد في رفع الملفات الاقتصادية. وهذا سيضمن، في حالة الأزمة الائتمانية فإن ECBسيقوم بتقديم القروض التي ستؤدي الى استقرار النظام المالي الأوربي.

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيف يؤثر الاقتصاد الأوربي على الأسواق الاقتصادية   إن لصحة اقتصاد المجموعة الاقتصادية الأوربية (EEC) تأثير مباشر على صحة الاقتصاد العالمي. 
 منذ بداية EEC، أثبتت بقوتها أنها لاعب قوي في الاقتصاد العالمي. إذ تمثل EECنسبة 19% من التجارة العالمية وتعد بسهولة أكبر مصادر استثمارات العملات الأجنبية. وقد مكنت الإدارة الداخلية للسياسة الاقتصادية الخارجية EECمن تحويل ثقلها الاقتصادي الى قوة في الصفقات التجارية عبر العالم. 
 كيف يؤثر الاقتصاد الأوربي على الأسواق الاقتصادية: 
 في العقد الأخير، زاد التنسيق الداخلي مع السياسة النقدية، وخصوصا نتيجة العملة المشتركة والبنك الأوربي المركزي القوي، من رفع EECفي النظام المالي العالمي. وعلى أية حال، أثار اختلال توازن السوق والاقتصاد جدلا حول الحاجة الى المزيد من التنسيق الداخلي الصارم. 
 وقد كون اختلال التوازن الاقتصادي أزمات داخل EECوالتي شكلت تهديدا ليس لرفاهية اقتصاد EECفقط، ولكن أيضا لرفاهية الاقتصاد العالمي. وأدت سياسة التقشف وتردد EECفي التوصل الى اتفاق حول التعامل مع محيطها الأكثر فقرا الى ترك الأسواق العالمية في حالة هيجان ومسببة مستويات عالية من التذبذب في أسواق العملات والأوراق المالية.  
 ماذا يعني كل ذلك بالنسبة للنمو؟ تخطط المجموعة الاقتصادية الأوربيةلخفض العجز العام كنسبة GDPتصل الى 3% بحلول عام 2013. ويعني هذا أن يكون هناك توفير في الميزانية، على الأقل، بنسبة 5% على مدى العامين القادمين. ويترجم هذا الى فقدان 2.5% من النمو أو نسبة نمو قد تصل الى الصفر. 
 لذا سيؤدي تقليل الميزانية الأوربية الى إطالة الركود ناقلا إياه الى نمط الكساد الاقتصادي في ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي والذي ستكون فيه الكلف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية متطرفة وسيتأثر بذلك النمو في أجزاء أخرى من العالم. إن بطالة جيل تعني اختفاء صناعات إضافة الى اختفاء المجتمعات القائمة على هذه الصناعات. وسينتشر تأثير العدوى الى أرجاء العالم عبر العقود الاقتصادية الأوربية. 
 وستبدي أسواق العملة، الأوراق المالية والسندات رد فعل على ذلك، وسيتراجع اليورو مقابل عملاتالملاذ الآمن. ولكون EECتمثل 20% من الاقتصاد العالمي فسيكون لها تأثير قوي وبالتالي فهي بحاجة الى ضمان نمو اقتصادها. 
 ونقطة الجدال هي، كيف يجب على EECتعزيز اقتصادها؟ هل يجب على الحكومات الإنفاق لتعزيز الاقتصاد أم عليها توفير المال من خلال التقشف لتعزيز للاقتصاد. وفي حال قيام EECبإنفاق مال الدول فان ذلك سيؤدي الى أسعار فائدة أعلى من خلال التضخم أو القروض المالية. وسيؤدي هذا بدوره الى عصر القطاع الخاص وإدخاله الى وضع عدم الاستثمار وأكثر من ذلك، البطالة في الاقتصاد الأضعف. وهذا صحيح أيضا في التوفير من خلال التقشف إذ باستمرار الدولة في التوفير ستؤدي الى انعدام أكثر للواردات وبالتالي سيقل توفيرها. ووفقا لكينز تتجنب الدول الطريق الى الركود. 
 في كلا الطريقين لا يوجد في اقتصادات EEC, وسيكون التأثير الناتج في الأسواق مرآة لحالة اقتصادات EEC.

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيف يمكن لبنك إنجلترا تحريك الإقتصاد  إن إقتصاد المملكة المتحدة معتمد بشكل كبير على بنك إنجلترا وسياساته عند تعلق الأمر للإستقرار النقدي والمالي. 
 يعتمد إقتصاد المملكة المتحدة بشكل كبير على بنك إنجلترا وعلى سياساته عند تعلق الأمر بالاستقرار المالي والنقدي. 
 إن بنك إنجلترا هو البنك المركزي للملكة المتحدة. ومثل بقية البنوك المركزية فأنه مسؤول عن إعداد وتطبيق السياسة النقدية. ويحاول بنك إنجلترا التلاعب بمستويات الإنفاق في الاقتصاد من خلال تغيير مستوى سعر الفائدة. فإذا تجاوز مجموع الإنفاق مجمل ناتج الانتاج، سيحدث التضخم. لذا فإن سياسة سعر الفائدة هي المفتاح لتحريك اقتصاد المملكة المتحدة.  كيف يمكن لبنك إنجلترا تحريك الاقتصاد   إن سعر الفائدة الذي يضعه بنك إنجلترا يكون بشكل أساسي السعر الذي يقوم عنده البنك بإقراض المال الى المؤسسات المالية الأخرى. ويؤثر سعر الفائدة على جميع أسعار الفائدة التي تستخدمها جميع المؤسسات المالية مثل جمعيات البناء، البنوك التجارية ولإستخدام مؤسسات مالية أخرى لزبائنها الخاصين، المقترضين والمدخرين. وتؤثر أسعار الفائدة أيضا، على أسعار السندات الحكومية، الأسهم، أسعار التداول وحتى تصريحات تجارة تبادل العملة (فوركس) عبر الانترنت. وتميل جميع هذه العوامل للتأثير على كيفية إنفاق المستهلكين لأموالهم ومتطلبات العمل التجاري. وتبعا لذلك فإن لارتفاع و هبوط أسعار الفائدة تأثير مباشر على الإقتصاد. 
 حين يقوم بنك إنجلترا بخفض أسعار الفائدة فإنه يخلق بيئة يكون فيها الإقتراض أكثر جذبا والإدخار أقل إغراءا. إذ يؤدي سعر الفائدة الأقل الى تقليل عائد الإدخار ودفعات الفائدة على القروض. لذا، سينفق المقترضون أقل من أي نقد إضافي يكون لديهم من عشرة مقترضين. وبالتالي، يكون لأسعار الفائدة الأدنى تأثير إجمالي بالمزيد من الإنفاق. وبالطبع، يكون لزيادة أسعار الفائدة تأثير معاكس. إن أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة ترفع سعر الأصول مثل الإسكان والأوراق المالية. إن أسعار الأوراق المالية الأعلى تزيد من غنى السكان وتجعلهم أكثر رغبة في الإنفاق. وتمكن مالكي المنازل أيضا، من الحصول على رهونات عقارية لفترة أطول وتزيد أيضا، من رهوناتهم العقارية نحو إنفاق أكبر. 
 ويمكن أن يتأثر سعر التداول أيضا، بأسعار الفائدة. وإن الزيادة المفاجئة في أسعار الفائدة في المملكة المتحدة مقارنة بأسعار الفائدة في الدول الأخرى، تمنح المستثمرين في الأصول في المملكة المتحدة عائدا أكبر من مثيلاتها خارج المملكة المتحدة، جاعلة أصول المملكة المتحدة أكثر جذبا في نهاية الأمر. وبالتالي فإن ارتفاع قيمة الجنيه الاسترليني يقلل من أسعار الاستيراد وفي نفس الوقت يقلل الطلب من خارج المملكة المتحدة على سلعها وخدماتها. وعلى أية حال، فإن القدرة على التكهن بتأثير تغير سعر الفائدة على سعر التداول ليست بالعلم الدقيق.    
نظام النقل للسياسة النقدية   يمكن تصفية سلوك الإنفاق الى ناتج الإنتاج ومن ثم الى التوظيف. وهذا له تأثير على الطلب والعرض للعمال لإمكانية تغير قيمة الأجور. ويمكن أن يؤثر على توقعات التضخم لدى الأناس الذين يحددون الأجور وتصفية الناتج المالي تؤثر على كلف الإنتاج وأسعار القائم بالإنتاج والتي يتبعها بعد ذلك الأسعار للمستهلك. و لا يعمل أي تأثير بمثل سرعة الآخر وهناك تأخير واضح في الزمن على تأثيرات تغير سعر الفائدة على عادات الإنفاق والتوفير يشعر به (يقرب من سنة) أو حتى تكون الحاجة لوقت أكثر قبل أن تتأثر اسعار المستهلك (يقرب من سنتين). لذا تتم الموافقة على أسعار الفائدة وتكون على أساس توقعات مستويات التضخم المستقبلية وليس على مستواه الحالي.

----------


## samer2010

مشكور اخي الكريم ممكن المصدر لو سمحت ؟

----------


## سلطان الليل

مشكور علي هذه المعلومات أخي العزيز

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

> مشكور اخي الكريم ممكن المصدر لو سمحت ؟

 السلام عليكم 
اهلا اخي الحبيب 
انا مش ها عارف هل ينفع اضع موقع في المنتدي عشان القوانين
علي العموم ها ابعتلك علي الخاص 
تقبل احترامي

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

> مشكور علي هذه المعلومات أخي العزيز

 السلام عليكم 
الشكر لك اخي  علي مروك الجميل 
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيف يمكن للإحتياطي الفدرالي تحريك الإقتصاد  إن نظام الإحتياطي الفدرالي نظام مصرفي مركزي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية الغاية منه هي السيطرة على التضخم وتنفيذ السياسة النقدية للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
 إن إقتصاد العالم في أزمة حاليا، والعديد من الدول تبحث عن طرق لتعزيز إقتصاداتها. فقد جلبت الأزمة الإقتصادية تغيرا طفيفا في البني المالية في العالم ولهذا السبب تتطلع الدول الى أساليب لتعزيز إقتصاداتها. إن النمو الإقتصادي بكل بساطة، هو إمكانية زيادة قدرة الإقتصاد على تلبية إحتياجات ومتطلبات جميع سكان الدولة.  كيف يمكن للإحتياطي الفدرالي تحريك الإقتصاد:  قرر بنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي، نظرا للتعاقدات المتزايدة للإقتصاد، بأن يكون له موقع جديد من خلال إختيار تحفيز الإقتصاد الهابط. إذ أن مؤسسات بنك الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية المركزي تبحث عن الطرق الممكنة التي يمكنها توظيفها لتعزيز الإقتصاد. ويشار إلى برنامج عمل معين للإحتياطي الفدرالي بعملية إلتفاف. وهي مماثلة لبرنامج تم توظيفه قبل سنوات عديدة في ستينيات القرن الماضي. وسيقوم بنك الإحتياطي الفدرالي، من خلال هذا البرنامج، ببيع ما بحوزته من سندات الخزانة قصيرة الأمد واستخدامها لتمويل برنامجه لشراء صناديق وسندات مالية طويلة الأمد. وبالتالي، في حال نجاحه سيساعد على جعل الظرف المالي أكثر ملائمة ويجعل من الممكن للإقتصاد أن ينمو. 
 وهذا البرنامج يقدم منافع أخرى أيضا؛ فعلى سبيل المثال، سيساعد على إقناع المستثمرين للإنتقال الى قطاعات أكثر درا للربح مثل السندات المالية والأسهم. وعلى أية حال، يمكن لهذا التحرك أن يؤثر على قطاع الإسكان سلبا وأن يكون له تأثير مدمر على السكان. ولهذا السبب، تركز السياسة على الرقابة والتنظيم المصرفيين بشكل أكبر منه على السياسة النقدية. 
 وفي الحقيقة، فإن السياسة النقدية سيكون لها تأثير قليل عند تعلق الأمر بتعزيز الإقتصاد، والسبب الرئيسي هو أن غالبية مستهلكي المنتجات والخدمات يركزون على سداد الديون في نفس الوقت الذي تكون فرص العمل في أقل مستوى. وحين يكون معدل التوظيف في أعلى معدلاته يكون من الصعب على الإقتصاد أن يتحسن. إن الإحتياطي الفدرالي معارض لفكرة مطالبة الحكومة بأن يكون الإقتصاد عند التوظيف الكامل (التوظيف الكامل يعني معدل بطالة بمقدار 2%) ويعمل عند معدله الطبيعي من الناتج. لذا، من أجل أن ينمو الإقتصاد، يجب توفير المزيد من فرص التوظيف المتاحة للجميع بأسرع ما يمكن. 
 والخطوة الأخرى التي سيقوم الإحتياطي الفدرالي بتوظيفها هي تخفيض أسعار الفائدة طويلة الأمد، والتي تتضمن أسعار الرهونات العقارية أيضا، وبالتالي، تحفيز نمو إقتصاد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. ومن خلال تخفيض الطلب على السندات والصناديق المالية طويلة الأمد، فإن الإحتياطي الفدرالي يأمل أن سعر السندات المالية وسندات الخزانة سيؤدي الى أسعار أدنى للسوق. وستؤدي سندات الخزانة الى خفض أسعار الفائدة لكونها عماد الأسعار؛ وبإرتفاعها وإنخفاضها فإنها بالتأكيد ستؤثر على أسعار الفائدة خلال العملية. وستهبط أسعار الرهونات العقارية وسيقوم الإحتياطي الفدرالي بإستخدام الأموال الفائضة لشراء المزيد من سندات الخزينة في محاولة إضافية لتعزيز الإقتصاد. وستحدد الأسعار الأدنى مستوى عائدات سندات الخزينة. وسيكون لدى المستثمرين وتجار تبادل العملة (فوركس) المزيد من الصناديق المالية المتاحة وإذا قاموا بالاستثمار بحكمة فإن إستثماراتهم ستعود عليهم بأرباح جيدة وتساعد أيضا، على تعزيز الإقتصاد في طور النمو، ولن تكون النتيجة فورية على أية حال. 
 بإختصار، فهذه هي الطرق الممكنة التي يمكن للإحتياطي الفدرالي تحفيز الإقتصاد من خلالها. 
 · استخدام أسعار الفائدة المنخفضة لتعزيز إيجاد الأعمال 
 · خفض تكلفة الاستثمار 
 · تخفيض تكلفة الإئتمان 
 · تضخم أقل 
 · تسهيل كمي

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيفية عمل البنك الوطني السويسري 
إن البنك الوطني السويسري (SNB) هو بنك سويسرا المركزي وهو مسؤول عن السياسة النقدية للدولة. 
 إن البنك الوطني السويسري هو البنك المركزي السويسري وهو المسؤول عن تطبيق سياسة الدولة النقدية وإصدار البنكنوت. وهو ملزم من قبل دستور الدولة بالعمل من أجل مصالح الدولة. وبإختصار، يقوم بخلق مناخ لتمكين النمو الإقتصادي. 
 كيفية عمل البنك الوطني السويسري: 
 إن البنك مملوك من قبل مؤسسات عموميةوأفراد حيث تكون المؤسسات العمومية الحصة الرئيسية. وتوجد المكاتب الرئيسية في بيرن وزيورخ. ولديه في جنيف فرع مسؤول عن توزيع النقد. كما أن لديه مكاتب تمثله في لوسيرن، لاوسانا، باسيل، سانت غالن ولوغانو. وتدير المصارف الكانتونية 16 من وكالاته لتنظيم تمويل المال. 
 إن لبنك SNBمجلس مصرف يتحكم في، ويراقب كيفية تنفيذ SNBلأعماله. وإن لأعضاء المجلس مدة أدنى من أربع سنوات الى إثنتى عشر سنة.
 وإن SNB مسؤول عن توجيه مستوى أسعار الفائدة في أسواق المال. ويقوم بذلك كبنك مركزي مستقل. ومن أجل تحقيق أهدافه في تحقيق إستقرار الأسعار يقوم البنك باستخدام LIBORالثلاثة أشهر. وهذا هو سعر الفائدة الذي تتقاضاه البنوك من البنوك الأخرى لمدة 3 أشهر. إن LIBORمختصر (سعر الفائدة السائد بين المصارف في لندن).وهو السعر الذي يتم تقاضيه من قبل بنوك لندن، والذي يتم استخدامه كعلامة لأسعار البنك عبر العالم. ومن خلال السياسة النقدية، يقوم بتنفيذ جدول أعماله الرئيسي في إيجاد المناخ الملائم للنمو الإقتصادي. ويقوم SNBبإصدار الملاحظات والنقد المعدني للإقتصاد السويسري. ويحرص على أن تكون جيدة النوعية وآمنة. 
 ويقوم البنك الوطني السويسري أيضا، بتقديم خدمات تسهل لدفعات نقدية أقل بين البنوك من خلال نظام SIC(المقاصة السويسرية بين البنوك). ويتم تشغيل SICلمصلحة SNB، من قبل مجموعة الستة. وتتم إجراءات الدفع في سويسرا من قبل SNB، البنوك التجارية
 وPostFinanc. في حين يقوم البنك بتقديم النقد من خلال النظام المصرفي وPostFinance، ويتم التعامل مع الدفعات الإليكترونية من قبل البنوك، والتي تشترك في ملكية مجموعة الستة. 
 ويقوم SNBبإدارة إحتياطيات العملة، والتي تتكون من إحتياطيات التداول بالعملات الأجنبية والذهب. ويتم الاحتفاظ بهذه الإحتياطيات لتفادي الأزمات في سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية في حال وقوعها. وهي تمنح SNBمجالا للمناورة في أي وقت محدد. وكما في نوفمبر\ تشرين الثاني في عام 2011 حيث إحتفظ البنك بمبلغ 282.4 مليار فرنك. 
 ويضمن SNBاستقرار النظام الماليللدولة من خلال تحليل مصادر المخاطرة بالنسبة للنظام المالي. ويقوم أيضا، بمراقبة الدفعات والضمانات لتطوير القطاع المالي. إذ أن هذه الوظيفة في غاية الأهمية، لكون استقرار النظام المالي الحبة الشافية للإقتصاد الوطني العامل. 
 إن البنك الوطني السويسري مشارك في التعاون النقدي الدولي حيث يقوم بتقديم المساعدة في الأمور التقنية. ويتم التعامل مع جميع الدفعات المطلوبة من قبل الإتحاد الكونفدرالي عن طريق SNB. والخدمات الأخرى التي يتم تقديمها للإتحاد الكونفدرالي هي: 
 - الحفظ الآمن للضمانات 
 - العمليات التجارية لسوق المال وتبادل العملة (فوركس) 
 ويقوم البنك المركزي السويسري أيضا بجمع وتصنيف البيانات للمساعدة في تحقيق ومراقبة أهدافها في الأسواق المالية والإقتصاد. ويتم نشر هذه البيانات عادة، مجانا.

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

كيفية عمل بنك طوكيو    حين كان يعرف حينها ببنك ميتسوبيشي. وإن التسمية الحالية للبنك أتت من بعد الإندماج بين بنك ميتسوبيشي وبنك UFJفي يناير\ كانون الثاني من عام 2006. وبعد هذا الإندماج فإن البنك الناتج، بنك Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ  في موقع، وفقا لمجلة Forbes، أكبر بنك ياباني ويصنف بالثامن في العالم. ومن ناحية حجم أصوله، فإنه أكبر بنك في العالم. وتقع مقراته الرئيسية في شيودا، طوكيو وله 868 فرع في أنحاء العالم.  كيفية عمل بنك طوكيو؟   بسبب هذا المدى الواسع للبنك، فإن البنك يقدم الجوانب الثلاثة الرئيسية للخدمات المصرفية مثل الخدمات المصرفية للشركات، الخدمات المصرفية الشخصية، الخدمات المصرفية الاستثمارية. 
 -          إن مكون الخدمات المصرفية الشخصية للبنك يتعامل مع العملاء الأفراد ويقدم مجموعة كبيرة من المنتجات المصرفية الشخصية والتي من ضمنها إدارة الأصول الشخصية، منح القروض للعملاء الأفراد، وتقديم مجال كبير من مهام صيانة الحساب. 
 -          الخدمات المصرفية للشركات مع عملاء من الشركات. وهؤلاء العملاء يشملون وكالات الدولة، المشاريع الخاصة، مشاريع أعمال على مقياس كبير، وحتى مصارف أخرى. ويشكل هؤلاء العملاء قاعدة الإحتياطي الكبرى التي يملكها البنك. 
 -          إن المكون الثالث للبنك هو الذراع الاستثمارية للبنك والتي تقوم بشكل أساسي بدور مدير العمليات المالية لمشاريع المستثمرين الكبار. إذ سيقوم البنك عادة بالاستثمار في البنى التحتية، ألأعمال البحثية، أو حتى مجرد فكرة استثمارية. إن المفتاح ، على أية حال، هو أن هذه الاستثمارات تتضمن مبالغ كبيرة من الأموال. 
 يتم في العادة، تحديد أسعار الفائدة التي سيتقاضاها البنك من خلال معدل التضخم السائد، إضافة الى التضخم الإستثنائي الذي سيقوم البنك بخصمه لتغطية نفقاته الإدارية. وتختلف الأسعار بالطبع، حسب العميل المسؤول مع تقاضي، بشكل خاص من مالكي الحسابات الشخصية، سعر فائدة أكبر من تلك التي من نظرائهم من الشركات. وهذا على حساب انتشار الفائدة المنخفضة التي من الطبيعي أن يجتذبها التمويل المالي للشركات. 
 إن بنك طوكيو الرائد في توضيح البصيرة المالية من خلال أن لديه أرصدة أساسية عبر إقامة اللاعبين الأساسيين في قطاع الخدمات المالية. وإن أبرز رصيد للبنك هو Morgan Stanleyحيث يمتلك البنك حصة 21%. وقد تم اكتساب هذه الحصة في أكتوبر\ تشرين الأول من عام 2008، قبل أسابيع قليلة فقط من الانهيار الاقتصادي العالمي. والأرصدة البارزة الأخرى التي يضمها البنك هي شركة BanCanalالإتحادية والتي يملك البنك حصة 100% من الأسهم. وللبنك أيضا، شركتان فرعيتان رئيسيتان في سوق الخدمات المالية، وهما،  Senshu Ikeda Holdings Inc.وKabu.Com Securitie. 
 ولدى البنك حاليا قاعدة أصول تبلغ 160.8 تريليون ين وأسهم (كلي) بقيمة 6.85 تريليون ين. ولقد تأثرت تدفقات عائداته، إضافة الى تجارات تبادل العملة (فوركس)، بشكل سيء بالضربة الاقتصادية العالمية في الفترة 2008\ 2009 وتدنت أرباحه بشكل كبير جدا. وقد قام البنك بتعزيز القوة العاملة بمقدار 33, 827 شخص من كل من الكادر الإختصاصي وغير المختص من موظفيه وقد قام، حرفيا، بمد مجساته في جميع أنحاء العالم.

----------


## moh.gahmy

*شكرا لك اخ محمد 
على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
تقبل تحياتى*

----------


## mohamed.sobhy

> *شكرا لك اخ محمد 
> على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
> تقبل تحياتى*

  السلام عليكم 
الشكر للمرورك الجميل
ان شاء الله تفيد
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## forex angel

شكرا عالمعلومات الرائعه

----------


## ahmedmohamed

شرح جميل وزى الفل 
بس هو ممكن اعرف ان البنوك دى داخله صفقات بيع او شرا فى اوقات معينه ؟

----------


## عبدالله سامي

مشكور على المعلومات المميزه واتمنى ليك التوفيق

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## islam10

مجهود جبار جزاك الله خير

----------


## zaza2020

معلومة قيمة

----------


## تفائلوا

اول مرة اعرف هذا الشي .. الف شكر عزيزي

----------


## aras

شكرا لك على طرح هذه المعلومات القيمة ليستفيد الآخرين :Thumbs Up:

----------


## da123451

شكرا استاذي علي هالمعلومات القيمه

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

